# Athena Passed her CGC!!



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

YA!! Athena rocked it today! She passed her CGC @ 11 months! Next month she is testing for her therapy dog test! She is truly the best girl in the world so proud of her!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding!! Congratulations to you & Athena


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Congrat's! We are going for ours next month!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

good stuff. my girl julie passed hers at 11 months also. we figured she was good enough to skip the star puppy test.

are you going to get the fancy certificate? we planned on it but the pass test paper is still stuck to the fridge after 7 months. i guess that's good enough.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congradulations!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

did all the dogs taking the test pass? on our test date a lot failed. that made me feel good that the examiner wasn't just passing dogs to be nice.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

scarfish said:


> good stuff. my girl julie passed hers at 11 months also. we figured she was good enough to skip the star puppy test.
> 
> are you going to get the fancy certificate? we planned on it but the pass test paper is still stuck to the fridge after 7 months. i guess that's good enough.


Paper work is in the mail! She did her star puppy at 18 weeks. She is like one of my kids so I will probably frame it. Hopefully it is her first of many titles..lol

Thanks everyone for the congrats!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats....


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah Athena!!!!


----------

